# 10 South/Durban Sands



## martyap (Nov 12, 2014)

We sold our last two Durban Sands weeks a few years back but we're still getting the annual report. The name has now changed. Brought back memories of when SA timeshares were decent traders and when this was a very active forum. Glad we got out when we did!!!!!Here's a recent trip advisor review of 10 South aka Durban Sands:

“Not pleasant”
2 of 5 stars Reviewed 4 weeks ago

We stayed at Durban Sands as we couldn't find any other places (long weekend and family emergency). What a terrible place!! The building was hard to find as the name has changed to 10 South, but we were not told. It needs a bit of updating... like computers, so everything doesn't have to be written on paper and receipt books, the rooms need a revamp urgently. I couldn't open the taps as it was closed so tight because it was leaking if you close it normally. Then I couldn't close the bathroom windows to keep the noise and wind out, all rusted. The area is noisy, dirty and gloom. Not a good place to go.
Room Tip: I don't think any room is good in that building.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Nov 14, 2014)

Marty,
    I'm glad I sold my weeks several years ago too. When First Resorts took over, the MFs skyrocketed and then RCI devalued it when they went to TPUs. It was fun while it lasted though. I exchanged into the Manhattan Club and Houses at Summer Bay with my 1 br DS.
Bernie


----------



## martyap (Nov 14, 2014)

Bernie8245 said:


> Marty,
> I'm glad I sold my weeks several years ago too. When First Resorts took over, the MFs skyrocketed and then RCI devalued it when they went to TPUs. It was fun while it lasted though. I exchanged into the Manhattan Club and Houses at Summer Bay with my 1 br DS.
> Bernie



Agreed.....good trades when it was hot.....Sedona, Marbella Spain.......too bad it all went bad.......RIP, Herb


----------

